# Bolivar, TN, Ellie, F, Young, OS at Kill Shelter



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13391828










Ellie is a very friendly, gentle and beautiful Shepherd that was surrendered this week. Her owner had no time for her and kept her tied to a tree. This gorgeous one year old deserves a home with love and attention. 

We are a small County operated facility, located in Bolivar, TN (Hardeman County), that takes in a large number of animals. As a <span style="color: #FF6666">result we are a kill Shelter </span>and our animals are on very limited time. The dogs pictured on this site are being temporarily housed in foster homes. Each time one of these dogs is adopted, it frees up a foster home and we are able to rescue another precious one from the fate of euthanasia. For more information on what we are doing to help our animals please visit our web site, Friends of Hardeman County Animal Control at http://www.please-adopt.us 

Hardeman County Department of Animal Control 
P.O. Box 686 

Bolivar, TN 38008 
Phone: 731-658-2884


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone local that can help her?


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

aww poor baby please help her...


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This baby has been forgotton about!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you Kathy for bumping her...please help


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just talked to the shelter but the ACO was gone for the day. She will check with him in the am to see of Ellie is still there and will call me.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Mark-I spoke with her today and have her cell phone number if you would like it. Ellie is still there


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I would love to take her I just don't know about transport. She is 15 hours from me. I will I rub my magic lamp and see what can happen for transport :^)


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Could always come here to meet up with Carolyn for her next run which is Wed or Thurs


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

She is 9 hours from Carolyn and Carolyn is bringing 4 dogs to me this week. 

Do you know of anyone that can help with transport from the shelter to Bluefield?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in Horn Lake, MS which is right outside Memphis, TN. How much would the adoption fee be and what would I need to do to take her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

This is from their website:

For information on any of our dogs please contact our Adoption Coordinator, Sherri Chance at 901-299-0024 or e-mail your questions to [email protected] 

You will need to contact the shelter directly about adopting her.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you! I talked to Sherri and she had me send an email to the admin for an application. So I will keep my fingers crossed and I will take her if all goes ok with the app.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys. Unfortunately I can not get Ellie because I do not have a completed fence. They do not release dogs without an approved fence which is a good thing. My husband is starting on it Sunday but it may take a week or two to complete due to work. So can anyone else possibly take her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

There are 2 inquiries on her. One is in the process of putting up a 6' privacy fence and the other is a vet tech with GSD experience.

I told her I would call back in a few days to see how things are going.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

NEWS?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I accidentally reposted her yesterday, I forgot to check to make sure she hadn't been posted yet, is there any news? Is she out of there?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is this girl safe?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news yet?


----------

